# Help me. I need to find out song name...



## kjetil (May 16, 2012)

Dear community users,

I neeed to find out the name of the orchestral goup of this song in following link. Me and my friends we are out of ideas, my hopes are on you pro's...






Minute 01:28 the music begins

Thank you


----------



## kjetil (May 16, 2012)

Really...? Nobody?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Be patient and people will come.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Also, I think that music was specially written for the program.


----------

